# Logo Meinung



## seppel12345 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr eure Meinung zu diesem Logo geben würdet.
Was versteht ihr darünter? Gefühle, Cooperate Identity, welche dahinter steht usw. Halt alles positive und negative was Euch dazu einfällt. Es ist ein evtl. redesign geplant.

Lieben Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ComFreek (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich habe für "Zeit, gemeinsam zu kochen" gestimmt, möchte aber auch erwähnen, dass ich das Logo viel zu grau finde. Es wirkt zu trist und auch etwas angestaubt auf mich.


----------



## seyjo (20. April 2015)

Die Schrift um die Uhr lenkt zu sehr ab.
Meine Meinung;
Die Uhr im inneren würde ich separieren, vergrößern und einen dickeren Rahmen drum.
Rechts davon Milbergs Kochzeit. Dort wiederum entweder Kochzeit etwas Dünner geschrieben unter Milbergs und die Uhr links oder wenn alles in einer Reihe dann nur Zeit dick.


----------



## Spelmann (25. April 2015)

Ich finde es gut den Entwurf hier in Graustufen abzubilden. Über Farbe kann man reden wenn die Form steht (ja ich weiß Farben haben unterschiedliche Gewichte, aber für den Anfang...)
Gehen wir davon aus, dass Du in der Form bleiben möchtest, fallen mir zwei Dinge auf:

Das "Milbergs" muss für mein Empfinden etwas weiter nach rechts gedreht werden. Nicht alles, was mathematisch ausbalanciert ist, ist es auch für das Auge. Ich finde der Text kippt nach links.
Ich würde auf den äußeren Kreis verzichten. Es gibt eine optische Täuschung durch die sehr fetten Buchstaben, die ihn unruhig werden lassen. Oder Du schaffst noch etwas Fleisch zum Außenring. Wie wäre es beide Texte nicht in einem Kreis sondern in zwei Bögen zu packen mit mehr Abstand vom Teller? Das betont diesen dann auch besser.


----------

